# Do these under sink storage cabinets exist in the US?!



## kirschenregen (Jan 9, 2017)

So, I had my bathroom cabinets removed in my apartment and replaced with a porcelain wall sink similar to this one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in order to be ADA compliant. 

I'm trying to find some type of cabinet to put underneath that can fit around the pipes. 
I've found quite a few like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like that design and it seems effective. My only problem is that I cannot find any site that's actually selling such a cabinet. Only random image blogs covered in tags that lead you nowhere. The one time I did find some for sale they were only on a German and UK site neither of which shipped to the US. So, is this type of cabinet not something that can be found here?
I'd like something like this rather than having to resort to cheap looking Rubbermaid drawers.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 10, 2017)

You may have already found these, but for what it's worth, I googled 'pedestal sink cabinets':
https://www.amazon.com/pedestal-sin...ge=1&rh=i:aps,k:pedestal sink storage cabinet


----------



## nealtw (Jan 10, 2017)

Good find, Slow.
That is the dumbest thing I have heard about ADAs
And kirschenregen, welcome to the site. The one in your photo is pretty basic and could be made by modifying and off the shelf product at the big box stores, but the site Slow found might solve the problem but the size you need might be problem, I don't see measurement on that site.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 10, 2017)

Buy a bag-n-box cabinet from a big box and a length of iron-on edge banding tape and make your own.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 12, 2017)

If you add the cabinet back in, would it still be ADA compliant. Do you need it to be?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 12, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> If you add the cabinet back in, would it still be ADA compliant. Do you need it to be?


It's free standing.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 12, 2017)

Did you really have to tell me that?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 12, 2017)

Apparently ADA doesn't say anything about furniture.


----------



## Sparky617 (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm assuming the OP doesn't need the ADA compliance box checked.   Since they are free standing the OP can take it along when they move or offer it up for sale to neighbors.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 12, 2017)

kirschenregen: I can only assume that you live in a rental unit and that the landlord came in and changed the sink. What kind of **** is this??? If you aren't in need of an ADA compliant bathroom, you must have had a choice  to say no until you move out. 
If you need ADA compliance, then the cabinet is a bad idea.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 12, 2017)

It would have to be much narrower with cushions on all the sharp corners.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 13, 2017)

perhaps more simple


----------



## kirschenregen (Jan 13, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> You may have already found these, but for what it's worth, I googled 'pedestal sink cabinets':
> https://www.amazon.com/pedestal-sin...ge=1&rh=i:aps,k:pedestal sink storage cabinet



I did see those during my original search. I can't remember why exactly but I must have determined that they did not suit my needs. At least not the one that's within my budget. I can really only afford the $100 one. The others would probably be great except I think they're way too expensive. 

I think my gripe with the cheaper one is that I couldn't figure out exactly what the back looked like as nobody had taken any in the reviews and it wasn't shown in the photos. But I'll reassess it as I can't find any others so they'll have to do. 
And unfortunately I cannot afford anything custom built nor do I have the slightest experience or knowledge to build or alter my own. 

Also, to those asking if me adding a cabinet would still be ADA compliant. Probably not but as Sparky stated, it doesn't matter while I'm in the unit. They just need the bathrooms like that for any and all future residents I suppose. It was very obnoxious since I only got 3 days notice and I was not anticipating spending a bunch of money on storage. I live in a tiny studio and already have very minimal storage space so them just yanking out 80% of my bathroom storage was highly inconvenient. They did this to ALL the studio's bathrooms too. I don't understand why they need every single studio to be ADA compliant and not just a few units but I'm not a building contractor. 

Btw:
This is the sink in my bathroom. Maybe you guys can tell better than me if the cheap cabinet on Amazon will work for it. 










I think I might just go with this one: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AFBP1QC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Jan 13, 2017)

Can you get some measurement. 
Front of sink to the back wall.
From the center of the sink to the wall on the right or the widest you would like to go if you have room on the left.
The height from the floor to what looks like where a bolt is in there.
We can see what we can find and even you can  learn how to modify a box.
If we can find something at a box store you will likely be able to have them do a little cutting.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 13, 2017)

The house we bought had only one area that was like new and that was the first floor bathroom and it was freshly remodeled and was a handicap ADA setup and we have a sink like that and a shower that has no curb. I took the arm rests off the toilet and stored them in the garage and built a curb 6 out of PVC that is bolted in. We dont mind the seat or the dual showers in there so I left that. I really like this under sink idea and think I will build or modify something to do that same thing. My idea is if one of us ever needs a ADA setup it would only take an hour and we could be switched over. Until then it is a pretty normal setup. Even if I was building a new house I would consider having one ADA bathroom just in case you ever needed it.   

I can see why a landlord might want to get all his apartments switched over at once.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 13, 2017)

"Buy a bag-n-box cabinet from a big box and a length of iron-on edge banding tape and make your own."

Placing the cab. there takes it out of ADA compliance, so you don't want it permanent.

These are a cheap cab. that are in a flat box and you put them together with a phillips screw driver, and you leave the back off, and the upper screw rail off until it's in place.

The drain and cushioning should be about 12" outside, from the wall and about 3" in circumference.

You might be able to rent a scroll saw and if you need any more help with the mechanics, we are here.


----------

